# Landline phone compatibility



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

I'm getting stuff together to go in a container and making all those decisions on what to bring out.

I have a good UK compatible phone system that I'd like to bring out but will it be compatible with the phone lines in the UAE.

Anyone have the answer to this one?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I brought 2 phones over from the UK and have no problem with either of them


----------



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

cool, thanks


----------

